# Mbipia Lutea - Vulnerable



## cyclonecichlids

I'm a hobbyist and a Mbipia Lutea breeder in Southern California. Recently joined the forum.

I have some awesome Victorian Cichlids. Vulnerable status.

They love our Cali water. Breeding nonstop here.

If you have any questions, I'll be happy to answer them in this post.


----------



## Boot

He's a beauty.


----------



## ViTxLz

What size tank do you recommend these in? I want to get some vic's and these are one I am considering


----------



## cyclonecichlids

ViTxLz said:


> What size tank do you recommend these in? I want to get some vic's and these are one I am considering


At least 40 gallons for adults.


----------

